# Angel in the Night



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I know my cat's an angel
for she watches over me
Slyly when her eyes seem shut
at night when I can't see

I know my cat's an angel
for her ears protect my sleep
A creak, a squeak, a footfall
at any noise she'll leap

I know my cat's an angel
for she curls up at my side
A warning to intruders
That it's best to run and hide

I know my cat's an angel
for although she hasn't wings
I'm safe and warm beside her
wrapped in all the love she brings

Kathy-by Nancy Joseph


----------



## Zhondriela (May 7, 2010)

Oh my god! I am crying right now! What a beautiful poem. Thank you for sharing!


----------

